# Can you type me? :) I am a new member. This is an alternative test.



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the forum 

I've taken a few Myers Briggs tests but am still unsure of my type (although I have an idea). Anyway someone posted this alternative questionnaire and it would be quite cool if you could have a look at it and let me know what type you think I am  would be much appreciated. There are 10 questions. Sorry for any rambling answers...

*0. **Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind*
.Female, 25. State of mind - slightly down/sad as recovering from breakup. 
*1. Click on thislink. Copy andpaste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

I'm a new member so not allowed to post links. It was a picture of a beam of light in a forest:

Actually at first thought this was a waterfall then realised it is a beam of light. Has an other worldly feel - like something from Lord of the Rings or other fantasy scene. Or maybe a someones impression of a light from heaven. I also thought the picture looks fake/photo shopped 



*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?* 
Probably wouldn't get too stressed as long as I was with friends (if alone or with people I don't want to be with I would). Would probably see the funny side and secretly see it as a bit of an adventure (again, as long as with friends). However if it wasn't fixed soon or it meant I was going to miss the band I'd be bored/annoyed I'd be unlikely to take the lead with regards to resolving the situation but would help out where I could. Although a driver I literally have no idea how to fix anything that goes wrong with a car. 

*3. You somehow makeit to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced(and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feelabout this party? What do you do?. *
I'd probably be pretty up for it, as long as i could get a lift home. This however depends on my mood - if in a bad mood/tired prob not up for partying but generally I'd be happy to go. If in a really good mood I may infact relish the opportunity to have a good time. 

*4. On the driveback, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with yourcurrent beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Inwardly I'd get annoyed if it was something that really clashed with my beliefs (e.g. someone saying they agreed with the death penalty) If this was a friend I feel comfortable with I'd probably voice my opinion but try not to do so in a way that is too aggressive/serious as I've learned if these discussions get too serious I feel uncomfortable and bad afterwards. If this was not a person I am comfortable with I'd be unlikely to voice my opinion in a strong way. I might just laugh it off or make a mild comment even if inwardly annoyed. (I may then hold it against them). 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
 Depends on the situation. If not something extremely alarming/harming to someone else I would probably not actively do anything on the spot. I'm more likely to get inwardly angry/frustrated and then hold a grudge against the wrong doer. As an example in my old place of work various events took place I strongly disagreed with (people being fired/treated badly etc) I got angry and it made me uncomfortable but I would never voice my opinion to the employers, only to fellow employees who agreed with me. In the end I found another job. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?* Umm...treating everyone equally and not harming anyone and helping those who have been harmed. This would include protecting the vulnerable (the elderly, children, mentally ill, animals etc). I value open mindedness and acceptance of things that are different. (came about these because I hate seeing anyone else in physical or mental pain so anything that can be done to prevent this should be)

I also value culture,knowledge and education - e.g. different kinds of music/literature/ enjoyed school (How I arrived at this - interested in the world around me and learning new things) 

Personally I guess I also place a high value on having fun/feeling good. (I guess I'm naturally hedonistic for the better or worse) 

I also value family and relationships highly - if there are problems here if really affects my mood for the worse. (hate fighting/feel insecure if problems in personal relationships)

How can they change? I these will always be important to me but I'm open to new ideas and as I'm getting older realising more and more that practially speaking the world is a tough place to be and its not always possible to help everyone and have fun and that practical matters sometimes have to take priority (ug) 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why? *

a) i think I take a more outwardly laid back approach to life than most. Am interested in things a lot of people aren't - my friends say I'm 'quirky'. To people I don't' know I'm really quiet. b) not being able to be myself around others due to shyness. I like interacting with people and having fun and often feel like I have a lot to say but am often too shy to do much of it in a lot of situations
*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I guess I tend to trust them (if it is a hunch I don't want to believe (e.g. a cheating partner) I might try and reason it is wrong but I often know it is right). I might not always act on gut feelings though as I can be indecisive/cautious 

*9a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Experiencing something novel/new that I really 'get'. E.g. meeting a new person similar to me I can easily talk to, reading a book/seeing a film/watching a band I love. I go for group horse riding lessons and the exercise/ being around animals and being in a comfortable group situation energises me. Also just 'chilling out' at home. b) being around people i have nothing in common with too much and having to make a real effort to make conversation. My old job - very detail orientated/business orientated - having to put energy into something i didn't enjoy or see the point in drained me. 
*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

With most people -  a lot. This doesn't apply to close family and friends who I can 'be myself' with. But with others I often find myself talking about things i don't care about or saying things I don't really mean just to be liked/get along with people. In other words small talk often bores me. I like talking about books/films/music/politics (not too deep into this)/sports I like, discussing other people (as long as not too gossipy/small minded) However I will often make small talk rather than introduce a topic I want to talk about due to shyness.
With close family/friends I will still repress some things - e.g. I often have thoughts about people - their character/motivations etc. I guess I'm always analysing people I talk to but I it won't really occur to me to tell them what I think.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

..


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

...


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

....


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

.......


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

...................................


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

......................................................................


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

.............................................................................................................................


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

.........................................................................................................................


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

.......................................................................................................


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

..........


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

I beleive you are ENTP, I am 90% sure.






> Experiencing something novel/new that I really 'get'. E.g. meeting a new person similar to me I can easily talk to, reading a book/seeing a film/watching a band I love. I go for group horse riding lessons and the exercise/ being around animals and being in a comfortable group situation energises me.


This is classic ENTP, we love novelty, are comfotable around strangers, and get energized by people.




> I also value culture,knowledge and education - e.g. different kinds of music/literature/ enjoyed school (How I arrived at this - interested in the world around me and learning new things)


ENTP love to learn and collect "knowledge".



> This doesn't apply to close family and friends who I can 'be myself' with. But with others I often find myself talking about things i don't care about or saying things I don't really mean just to be liked/get along with people. In other words small talk often bores me. I like talking about books/films/music/politics (not too deep into this)/sports I like, discussing other people (as long as not too gossipy/small minded) However I will often make small talk rather than introduce a topic I want to talk about due to shyness.


*
*Let me guess, sometimes you dont want to introduce a topic because you think others will "not get it". 




> I guess I tend to trust them (if it is a hunch I don't want to believe (e.g. a cheating partner) I might try and *reason* it is wrong but I often know it is right). I might not always act on gut feelings though as I can be indecisive/cautious


This is called Intuation, you use reason and logic instead of your 5 senses to make decisions. 



> i think I take a more outwardly laid back approach to life than most. Am interested in things a lot of people aren't - my friends say I'm 'quirky'.


Do you tend to procastinate alot?



> Inwardly I'd get annoyed if it was something that really clashed with my beliefs (e.g. someone saying they agreed with the death penalty) If this was a friend I feel comfortable with I'd probably voice my opinion but try not to do so in a way that is too aggressive/serious as I've learned if these discussions get too serious I feel uncomfortable and bad afterwards. If this was not a person I am comfortable with I'd be unlikely to voice my opinion in a strong way. I might just laugh it off or make a mild comment even if inwardly annoyed. (I may then hold it against them)


. 

ENTP love to voice their opinions. We also dont like conflict.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, that's interesting Azubane. 

In all my tests I've scored as an introvert. 

I am very shy and not very confident. However despite this I do love people. In situations where I am with people I feel comfortable with I feel energised (I mentioned horse riding - this would be one since its a group situation and not me in the spotlight) Or when I am drunk, I like to meet new people haha. But often I feel drained by being around strangers, making small talk etc. 

So I think I probably am an introvert. However other things you said ring true. I procrastinate A LOT lol. I also think people won't 'get' topics I introduce.

INTP is one of the results I have had (the others being ISFP or INFP). Perhaps I am INTP, which I imagine is like a shy version of ENTP. I'm a pretty sensitive/emotional person which did make me think I am an 'F', but at the same time pretty terrible at expressing my emotions, and i hate any kind of gushyness. I also love to learn, which is perhaps more 'T' Would you say being emotional excludes me from being 'XNTP' 

Anyway, ENTPs sound pretty cool  

(ps sorry for the spam posts, I was trying to get my post count up in order to reply to a PM)


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

@*februarystars*



februarystars said:


> quote


Well being shy and not shy doesnt mean introverted or extroverted.
ENTPs are the shyest of the extroverts.

introverted= get energized by being alone, drained being around people
extroverted= get energized being around people, drained being alone

I think you might be an Ambivert aka I/E borderline.
"Some days you're a snail stuck inside its shell, some days you're a dolphin with stories to tell. "
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/40180-you-know-youre-ambivert-when.html




> I'm a pretty sensitive/emotional person which did make me think I am an 'F', but at the same time pretty terrible at expressing my emotions, and i hate any kind of gushyness


You are definitely not an F. Fs crave gushyness, tend to cry at sad movies, and love love love love talking about how they feel and about people and relationships. And it makes sense, you are an introverted feeler. 

INTP/ENTP= Introverted feeling (Fi). 






*
Difference between INXX and ENXX.*






Question time.

1.) what type of fashion do you wear, do you want to stand out or be invisble?


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, that's helpful. I'm new to this and I'm not up to speed on the functions at all. From the first video, I'm pretty much decided on Introverted Feeling. The part about being more concerned about my own feelings than others etc, that's me. Like 100%

The second video, I'm confused. I tend to see lots of different possibilities in things. Like if someone asked me for advice on something I could probably tell them 10 different options on what they could do and what could happen. I'm not really sure if I'm getting the right idea on what Ni and Ne is though :s

The ambivert thing sounds about right. I agree with people on that forum. Sometimes I totally crave excitement/socializing but a lot of other times I can't wait to get home, be by myself and read a book. 

As for fashion - I sound more like the Fi in the first video. I love clothes but I dress for me, not really so people look at me. I guess I dress kind of emo/indie/scruffy but not in an OTT way. I have been told I dress 'differently' and that I have my own style. But its not in a particularly 'look at me' kind of way. I do care a lot about how I look though, if that makes a difference. 

I used to think because I am quite emotional in general I must be a feeler - e.g. I have a hard time getting over break ups because I get easily attached to people. And I'm quite compassionate - like I will often feel overwhelmingly sorry for people. I also love animals and children and feel protective over them. However I do actually struggle with understanding people's emotions. Like if someone just tells me they feel bad about something but I don't really see if for myself. I might come across as quite cold. Like, I can't really be bothered talking about it. But if I work out for myself someone feels bad and can truly see and imagine how bad they feel, I will get overwhelmed by this feeling and want to do anything I can to help. Soo maybe I more of a 'T'? The feelings are there, I just struggle to understand them?

Some of my friends, who are probably Fs will sit for hours gossiping about peoples lives, and how this situation much make them feel like this etc and this type of thing I can't really be bothered with for long. 

I'm probably just made everything more confusing! lol.


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually understand it lol. 



> The second video, I'm confused. I tend to see lots of different possibilities in things. Like if someone asked me for advice on something I could probably tell them 10 different options on what they could do and what could happen. I'm not really sure if I'm getting the right idea on what Ni and Ne is though :s


Lets see..
1.) Hmm, do you usually become obsessed with something you are trying to figure out, and forget to eat and drink water?

2.) What type of music do you listen too? Do you feel energetic or relaxed when listening to music? 

3.) how do you see Time? Are you usually thinking about the past, present, or future? 

4.) Do you see you see yourself as a kid who doesnt want to grow up? 

5.)Which do you say more
1.) I think..
2.) I beleive..

6.) Do you like to argue and debate people? 


7.) Can you take this test for me?
Its an Ennergram and Jung Personality Test and post everything.
Free Jung + Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sigh. I will do a play by play later. After quickly skimming your post you do not come off as an ENTP in the slightest. But I could be wrong.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

You sound like an ISFP to me. Here is why
I- you are quiet and may not speak up right away,if at all.
S- you say you're hedonistic
F- you don't want to hurt people, you're careful to avoid it
P-you seem pretty easygoing and laid back
Welcome to the Cafe!


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Love your impatient dots. 

Take this test and let us know your results. Tests aren't supposed to be taken as the ultimate but it does give an idea (which you already have?)

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

I would guess ISFx.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Azubane said:


> I actually understand it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Introverted (*I*) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
Intuitive (*N*) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
Feeling (*F*) 58.62% Thinking (T) 41.38%
Perceiving (*P*) 63.16% Judging (J) 36.84%​ 
 

 
Your type is: *INFP*


Hmmm...I have tested as this before. I've either gotten ISFP, INFP or INTP.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

februarystars said:


> Introverted (*I*) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
> Intuitive (*N*) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
> Feeling (*F*) 58.62% Thinking (T) 41.38%
> Perceiving (*P*) 63.16% Judging (J) 36.84%​
> ...


I think you're ISFP. How does this sound to you? [ISFP] ISFP: A Jungian Cognitive Function Analysis


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

februarystars said:


> Introverted (*I*) 70.97% Extroverted (E) 29.03%
> Intuitive (*N*) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
> Feeling (*F*) 58.62% Thinking (T) 41.38%
> Perceiving (*P*) 63.16% Judging (J) 36.84%​
> ...


Did you see happen to see a number like this under your results?










Can you take the test @Immerse suggested, this will really help out alot.
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Azubane said:


> Did you see happen to see a number like this under your results?
> 
> View attachment 46502
> 
> ...


Yes sorry I missed that 
Enneagram Test Results


 
The Enneagram is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...
 

Type 1 Perfectionism||||||||||36%Type 2Helpfulness||||||||||33%Type 3Image Awareness||||||||||||||53%Type 4Individuality||||||||||||||60%Type 5Rationality||||||||||||||53%Type 6Anxiety||||||23%Type 7Adventurousness||||||||||||||||||80%Type 8Aggressiveness||||||23%Type 9Calmness||||||||||||50%
 

 

 

typescoretype behavior motivation724 I must be fun and entertained to survive.418 I must be unique/different to survive.316 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.516 I must be knowledgeable to survive.


 You scored as Type 7​ Your variant is self pres​  





  







Ok I'll take the other test and let you know the results.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Greetings @februarystars!

Here's the daily forum rules post!
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

*Forum rules*

*2. No Spamming*
Do not post copies of the same thread, the same thread to multiple subforums, or copy the same post to multiple threads. Avoid making empty "bump" posts or necroposting (bumping very old threads). Please refrain from appending ASCII logos, macros, memes or other taglines (manual signatures) to each of your posts. Never repost a thread or post that has been deleted by a moderator.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

februarystars said:


> Ok I'll take the other test and let you know the results.


One thing we know is that you are a strong 7. This subforum should have plenty of answers for you.
Type 7 Forum - The Enthusiast

Type 1: IXXJ
Type 2: EXFX
Type 3: EXXJ
Type 4: IXFX
Type 5: IXTX
Type 6: XXXX
*Type 7: EXXP*
Type 8: EXTX
Type 9: IXXP


7 may be ExxP but there are two wings that can be possible. 



7w6: ESTx.
7w8: ENxx.





imru2 said:


> [*]
> [*]*Type Seven - The Adventurer*​
> Sevens are motivated by the need to be happy, to contribute to the world, and to avoid pain and suffering.
> 
> ...


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

test results:

*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************** (38.4)
excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.9)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************** (28)
average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************ (24.9)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te) ************************** (26.7)
average useintroverted Thinking (Ti) *********************** (23.9)
limited useextraverted Feeling (Fe) *************************** (27.1)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************************** (41.5)
excellent use
*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ESFP*
*Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Extraverted Sensing (Se):* Immersing in the present context. Responding naturally to everything tangible you detect through your senses. Checking with what your gut instincts say. Testing limits and take risks for big rewards.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Introverted Feeling (Fi):* Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ISFP*, or *ENFP*


I also had a look at [ISFP] ISFP: A Jungian Cognitive Function Analysis suggested by @*Immerse* I feel like this description for the most part fits me well  ISFP is the type I was most inclined to go for before I posted this. There are just a few things about the descriptions I've read that made me question it. E.g:

Descriptions I've read say ISFP don't sit well with education. I've always been pretty academic and enjoyed high school, and got high marks in all subjects. Art and English were my favorite, but I got straight A's in maths/science as long as I studied. I have a BA hons degree. It is an arts degree and admittedly i got fed up with the theory and 'pointlessness' of it after 4 years, so I guess that would fit. But I guess what I mean is the descriptions make out ISFPs aren't very academic, whereas I would say I am capable of being so, and to an extent enjoy learning/eduction. Anyway that's one thing that made me think I might be more 'N' the other being I am a huge daydreamer/spacer lol. 

The other thing is the 'F' preference. Like I said before I am emotional and caring of others but I do sometimes find it difficult to concern myself with others feelings unless I become acutely aware someone is feeling bad. But I guess this could be down to the Fi thing - concerning yourself more with your own feelings than others. Also I hate gushyness - maybe again this is because I am an introvert and don't want to outwardly talk about them feelings all the time?

Soo I'm thinking ISFP, despite these concerns? What do you guys think?

Anyway, thanks for all the posts, has been really helpful.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

februarystars said:


> test results:
> 
> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************** (38.4)
> excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.9)
> ...


wow, what have you been given? (referring to information)


FunctionDescriptionSe - extraverted sensing*Experiencing* the immediate context; noticing changes and opportunied for action; being drawn to act on the physical world; accumulating experiences; scanning for visible reactions and relevant data; recognizing "what is"Si - introverted sensing*Reviewing* past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been Ne - extraverted intuiting*Interpreting* situations and relationships; picking up meanings and interconnections; being drawn to change "what is " for "what could possibly be"; noticing what is not said and threads of meaning emerging across multiple contextsNi - introverted intuiting*Foreseeing* implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbolsTe - extraverted thinking*Ordering*; organizing for efficiency; systematzing; aplying logic; structuring; checking for consequences; monitoring for standards or specifications being met; setting boundaries, guidelines, and parameters, deciding if something isworking or not Ti - introverted thinking*Analyzing*; categorizing; evaluating according to principles and whether something fits the framework or model; figuring out the principles on which something works; checking for inconsistencies; clarying definitions to get more precisionFe - extraverted feeling*Connecting*; considering others and the group - organizing to meet their needs and honor their values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to othersFi -introverted feeling*Valuing*; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.

ISFP are Fi dominant


Fi -introverted feeling*Valuing*; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.

They got Se as auxiliary function


Se - extraverted sensing*Experiencing* the immediate context; noticing changes and opportunied for action; being drawn to act on the physical world; accumulating experiences; scanning for visible reactions and relevant data; recognizing "what is"

Ni as tertiary function


Ni - introverted intuiting*Foreseeing* implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols

And Te as inferior function


Te - extraverted thinking*Ordering*; organizing for efficiency; systematzing; aplying logic; structuring; checking for consequences; monitoring for standards or specifications being met; setting boundaries, guidelines, and parameters, deciding if something isworking or not

Forget what you read on the "XXXX profile", they are 90% stereotypes.
Haven't read what you've written, but I already got a strong feeling of extroversion in you tho.

This should be a good place to start (maybe).


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

*@februarystars
*
*Type 7 ISFP

*You are Very Rare.


My final conclusion is that you are ISFP but you exhibit _ENFP behavior with people you trust and especially with people who you find harmless like babies and animals.. _ 

I agree that you are an ISFP with high iNtuation. This is the reason why you are doing so well academically.

When you are in the mood to party or very comfortable around someone you become an _ENFP. 
_
​*ISFP- The Artist (who you are usually in your everyday life)
ENFP- The Inspirer (who you are when you feel social or really comfortable around someone/ animals)

You are quite rare, but I found two threads of interest. 

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/55852-enneatype-7-infp.html

http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-f...-other-infps-apart-group-d-im-part-wing6.html*


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I love your username. februarystars. 

You do sound introverted. Your hedonism/enjoyment of sensory experiences is typical of Se. That's when I thought ISxP. Then you said you related to Fi, and that fit with what I had seen so far. SFPs are especially warm toward animals, children, and the elderly and weak. A lot of what you said sounded very ISFP to me. You don't sound confusing at all! You really do sound ISFP. Then PinkPizazz said she thought you were an ISFP, and I agree with her reasons why. Then I saw the results of your cognitive function test and felt confident.

Sorry I'm not being more specific. I'm really tired and need to call it a day.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

Azubane said:


> *@februarystars
> *
> 
> My final conclusion is that you are ISFP but you exhibit _ENFP behavior with people you trust and especially with people who you find harmless like babies and animals.. _
> ...


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

februarystars said:


> *@februarystars
> *
> 
> My final conclusion is that you are ISFP but you exhibit _ENFP behavior with people you trust and especially with people who you find harmless like babies and animals.. _
> ...


lol, I was referring to the people typing you :wink:
Tho I have to say, it would lean towards ISFP.

I loled a bit tho at PinkPizazz and Azubane. (especially at page 2)

I'm still trying to figure out what Azubane mean with this:


> You are definitely not an F. Fs crave gushyness, tend to cry at sad movies, and love love love love talking about how they feel and about people and relationships. And it makes sense, you are an introverted feeler.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh jeez, the amount of misleading typing in this thread almost burns my eyes.

Guys, don't try and correlate Enneagram and MBTI. That often leads to mistypes. Anyway, I think you're a Se-Ni or Ni-Se user, judging by your picture description. That would make ISFP a good guess, and I can see this type in the rest of your answers too.


----------

